# Filling your own oil tank



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 9, 2015)

I cancelled my subscription with the oil company after they continued to gouge us at the price. COD is cheaper and there is now a smaller minimum requirement for delivery gallons. 

That said, there is a gas station less then 10 miles away from the house that sells off road diesel, AKA #2 heating oil. It is usually a lot cheaper than even COD. I realize that the COD price also includes delivery etc..

I would like to fill my own tank when the need arises. But doing it in 5 gallon jugs would take forever and I would also need said jugs specifically for diesel. Does any one do this? Can you post your solution? I was thinking 55 gallon drum and hand crank or pump, but the weight of 55 gallons might prove to be too heavy for me to wrangle to the fill port.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuel transfer tank with a 12v pump. Light enough to take in and out of your truck when empty. Back up to fill pipe and pump. No wrestling anything. Look for a used one on craigslist.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish I had a place that sold off road fuel around here....


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2015)

Around here they deliver for the same price as what is at the pump. How much more per gallon are they charging you?


----------



## olyman (Sep 9, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> I cancelled my subscription with the oil company after they continued to gouge us at the price. COD is cheaper and there is now a smaller minimum requirement for delivery gallons.
> 
> That said, there is a gas station less then 10 miles away from the house that sells off road diesel, AKA #2 heating oil. It is usually a lot cheaper than even COD. I realize that the COD price also includes delivery etc..
> 
> ...


 different sates, have different rules, but in iowa,,a 55 drum is the max you can fill and haul legally.....


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 9, 2015)

At the pump is like $1.94 and delivery is close to $3.00. When the oil company called me like 10 times to stay, their price was literally a dollar more.

My truck or any truck can not get near the oil tank fill port. I would need something mobile that has wheels or that I could strap to a dolly and get to tank.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 9, 2015)

You could get a long hose for the transfer tank. In MN you can have a 119 gal max transfer tank in a truck without license endorsement.

Sounds like more bother than the $$ is worth unless you have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Is $3 the COD price too?

How much oil would you burn in a winter?


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2015)

That is absolute robbery. 

Our cabin is 45 miles from the delivery truck's starting point and we get fuel at prices within a few cents plus or minus what is at the pump.


----------



## esshup (Sep 9, 2015)

Depending on how many gallons you need, there are tanks on wheels that boaters use to bring fuel to the dock. They are 20-30 gallon tanks, have wheels and handles, and even come with a hose and mechanical transfer pump.
https://www.google.com/search?q=tra...X&ved=0CEgQsARqFQoTCOPSx9Kf6scCFYaODQodWE0J7A


----------



## esshup (Sep 9, 2015)

With that said, I filled a bobcat with 40 gallons of diesel every day for a week. I used 6 gallon red "gas" cans and had no problem filling them at the local truck stop every day. I tied yellow surveyors tape to the handles to signify "diesel". The station didn't care.


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2015)

esshup said:


> With that said, I filled a bobcat with 40 gallons of diesel every day for a week. I used 6 gallon red "gas" cans and had no problem filling them at the local truck stop every day. I tied yellow surveyors tape to the handles to signify "diesel". The station didn't care.


We did the same when we used to have a drip heater in our old cabin. I don't think it makes a difference as long as it is put into an "approved" container ie no milk jugs etc. The color is just for user convenience.


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> At the pump is like $1.94 and delivery is close to $3.00. When the oil company called me like 10 times to stay, their price was literally a dollar more.
> 
> My truck or any truck can not get near the oil tank fill port. I would need something mobile that has wheels or that I could strap to a dolly and get to tank. View attachment 446297


Is that a 72' Ford on the side? I had one in the same color that was set up for pure stock drag racing.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Sep 9, 2015)

svk said:


> We did the same when we used to have a drip heater in our old cabin. I don't think it makes a difference as long as it is put into an "approved" container ie no milk jugs etc. The color is just for user convenience.


 we have used about any 5 gallon container to put diesel in to fill equipment...usually old 5 gallon hydraulic oil pails that have the top spout, or the "square" 5 gallon pool chemical containers...those are nice they have the spout like the oil pails but with a vent cap on the back...
basically anything that's HDPE will be good to put diesel in...im sure the fuel station wont care


----------



## svk (Sep 9, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> im sure the fuel station wont care


They dont...unless someone who gives a darn sees you fill an unapproved container it makes no difference.

State of MN pumps have a sticker that explains what an approved container is and has a big X though a picture of someone filling a milk jug.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Sep 9, 2015)

svk said:


> and has a big X though a picture of someone filling a milk jug.


looks like I wont be getting fuel in MN anytime soon then...those are the best fuel containers, especially for saw gas...(screw caps are better than the push on caps in this case)basically like having a flippy cap on your fuel container


----------



## Marshy (Sep 9, 2015)

I have 3 blue HDPE 55 gal barrels I use for moving fuel oil. Once in a while you can find people selling #2 oil on craigslist and save some money. That being said, I've never pulled up to a pumping station and put fuel in them. If your rural it might not rais an eyebrow. You might want to check your state code about maximum gals of fuel you can transport without a certified container or license to see if the penalty out weights the benefit if caught. IDK, that's a personal decision however, I've moved about 130 gals in mine before. I bought a DC powered transfer pump at tractor supply. Expensive little thing but came with hose and even a discharge handle. It makes easy work, self priming and pumps over 5 gal a min. Pumps a 55 gal drum a little under 10 min.


----------



## Jere39 (Sep 9, 2015)

You are definitely being gouged on the delivery price. Just across the Delaware our newspaper has advertisement from several home heating oil delivery companies in the $2.09 range. Not listed as COD (but might be). I'd call around, some supplier must be interested in a fast buck while the thermometer is still pushing 90


----------



## Marshy (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, oil is low right now. Time to shop around if they are charging in the high $2. Make sure you also ask if they have a discount for high volume delivers. Most of my local deliveries will drop another $0.05/gal from COD price if you order 300 gal or more at one time.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 9, 2015)

I was tickled when I filled up the tank in the service truck the other day (110 gals) for the equipment and they comp'd the coffee I got at the same time.
Oh, and even still had enough left over out of $300 to buy 2 McDonald's meals!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 9, 2015)

stove oil is 1.49 per gallon here and has red dye in it, just get a 50 gallon transfer tank at TSC 
or get a 55 gallon drum and use it. you can get a barrel pump at tsc for not much money.


----------



## olyman (Sep 9, 2015)

jakewells said:


> stove oil is 1.49 per gallon here and has red dye in it, just get a 50 gallon transfer tank at TSC
> or get a 55 gallon drum and use it. you can get a barrel pump at tsc for not much money.


 he has to check the laws,,or any cop, or esp the filth DOT can nail him........both quantity,,and correctly labeled,,and approved containers....I speak from a near close encounter with that filth.........


----------



## olyman (Sep 9, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I have 3 blue HDPE 55 gal barrels I use for moving fuel oil. Once in a while you can find people selling #2 oil on craigslist and save some money. That being said, I've never pulled up to a pumping station and put fuel in them. If your rural it might not rais an eyebrow. You might want to check your state code about maximum gals of fuel you can transport without a certified container or license to see if the penalty out weights the benefit if caught. IDK, that's a personal decision however, I've moved about 130 gals in mine before. I bought a DC powered transfer pump at tractor supply. Expensive little thing but came with hose and even a discharge handle. It makes easy work, self priming and pumps over 5 gal a min. Pumps a 55 gal drum a little under 10 min.


 what are you punching into craigslist, or under what topic to find it??? thanks,,


----------



## zogger (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe get a small utility trailer and do a permanent mount with a used junkyard semi tractor or RV diesel fuel tank. Which should satisfy legality maybe. Grounded to frame of course.... go fill up, back trailer as close as you can get to wherever it goes, electric transfer pump it the rest of the way. If it will save a dollar a gallon for you, and you use a lot, shouldn't take too long to recoup the costs.


----------



## K_dub86 (Sep 9, 2015)

I know in wa where our regs are pretty high, im aloud to carry 100 gal "slip" tank in my truck. For fueling equipment. I dont know how close you can get to your fuel tank but ive seen them with 30' hoses. They pop up on craigslist all the time with a pump and tank for a couple hundered. Seems like id pay for itself in no time.


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 9, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> At the pump is like $1.94 and delivery is close to $3.00. When the oil company called me like 10 times to stay, their price was literally a dollar more.
> 
> My truck or any truck can not get near the oil tank fill port. I would need something mobile that has wheels or that I could strap to a dolly and get to tank. View attachment 446297



Where are you getting that price for delivery?? The couple who rents my daughters house just got a price of around 1.80 /gal, I think from Falcon Oil. Last week by buddy filled up for 1.97 delivered. He's in Franklin. I could find out for you if you want.

I did the 5 gallon jug routine after I took out my oil burner and replaced it with a Steffes Unit (Electro Thermal Storage) I drained 1/2 the tank (275 gal) to transfer to my daughters tank. It's a royal PIA!!


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 9, 2015)

I believe fed dot requirement is 119 gallon max unless it's for farm use. I normally carry a 110 tank with 12v pump and a 55 gallon with hand pump to take advantage when I find a low price on fuel. Never been stopped but our local bulk plant has warned me several times I need to get the 55 tank out of the bed. They claim it's a big fine even if the tanks are empty


----------



## dave_dj1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have two 55 gal drums I made a cradle for so they lay in the truck and get tied down with wide ratchet strap. I have them so they tip a little towards the front. They have water shut offs on them, I use the large hole to fill and act as a vent. I can back right up to my fill pipe and let them gravity feed into it with a short (8') piece of garden hose. Takes about 15 minutes each to drain. I just find other things to do while it's going on. Of course since I moved the outdoor burner to the house I have only used about 50 gals a season. Mostly in the spring to take the chill off.


----------



## olyman (Sep 10, 2015)

mikey517 said:


> Where are you getting that price for delivery?? The couple who rents my daughters house just got a price of around 1.80 /gal, I think from Falcon Oil. Last week by buddy filled up for 1.97 delivered. He's in Franklin. I could find out for you if you want.
> 
> I did the 5 gallon jug routine after I took out my oil burner and replaced it with a Steffes Unit (Electro Thermal Storage) I drained 1/2 the tank (275 gal) to transfer to my daughters tank. It's a royal PIA!!


 not with the right equipment!!


----------



## Marshy (Sep 10, 2015)

olyman said:


> what are you punching into craigslist, or under what topic to find it??? thanks,,


Home heating oil, #2 oil, fuel oil, diesel, kerosene, fuel.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2015)

I still have 10 gallons left from our old drip heater which I use a cup at a time for lighting up the sauna stove. Another 4 or 5 years and I can switch over to lighter fluid.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 10, 2015)

svk said:


> I still have 10 gallons left from our old drip heater which I use a cup at a time for lighting up the sauna stove. Another 4 or 5 years and I can switch over to lighter fluid.


I get used (non medical) large syringes (100 cc?) and use them to squirt fuel oil onto the kindlen in my stove to help with cold starts. Don't take much and it's way cleaner than messing with any type of open container and pouring.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I get used (non medical) large syringes (100 cc?) and use them to squirt fuel oil onto the kindlen in my stove to help with cold starts. Don't take much and it's way cleaner than messing with any type of open container and pouring.


That's a good idea. I "glug" it from a one gallon metal can with a small spout. Normally it all gets in the stove.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2015)

I like how you clarified "non medical" LOL


----------



## Marshy (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, don't want to send the wrong message. They are actually used for air samples and are one use only. I have a garbage bag full of them. They make good squirt guns for the kids too.


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 10, 2015)

Have you checked cashheatingoil.com ? I used them last year here in CT . They have great prices and contrary to their name you don't have to pay cash.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Sep 12, 2015)

I just use two 5 gallon diesel cans ever week when I fill my truck up. But I only burn about 60 gallons a year when it's real cold or in spring. And my company compensates me with all the fuel I want for using my truck at work so price never bothered me.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 12, 2015)

svk said:


> The color is just for user convenience.



Law in most (all?) states is red must be used for gasoline or other flammable liquids with a flash point under 100°F, and marked either "Gasoline" or "Flammable."

It's one of the oldest hazardous materials marking laws.

There is nothing wrong with putting a combustible liquid like diesel (flash point of 126°) in red cans, but it is illegal to put gasoline in yellow or blue.

Yellow and blue for diesel and kerosene is just a user convenience convention and not the law.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I know in Manchester VT you have to use a yellow can for off road diesel and blue for Kero, red for gasoline of course. I'm not sure if it's the law or not but the lady running the place I go to won't allow anything else.


----------



## svk (Sep 12, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Law in most (all?) states is red must be used for gasoline or other flammable liquids with a flash point under 100°F, and marked either "Gasoline" or "Flammable."
> 
> It's one of the oldest hazardous materials marking laws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I didn't know that!


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 12, 2015)

FYI, a 55 gallon drum of diesel weighs a little over 400 pounds. I wouldn't want to drop that off my pickup.

If you have a farmer friend near you, fuel trailers are becoming pretty common. Most hold 500+ gallons and they're all road legal for hauling diesel fuel (which is probably what will already be in it).


----------



## olympyk_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> but it is illegal to put gasoline in yellow or blue.


guess i was breaking the law yesterday when i filled two unmarked 5 gallon blue containers with 93... thinking i should go write gasoline/diesel/kerosene/water on it...one on each side of the can along with painting it the proper colors?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

dave_dj1 said:


> I know in Manchester VT you have to use a yellow can for off road diesel and blue for Kero, red for gasoline of course. I'm not sure if it's the law or not but the lady running the place I go to won't allow anything else.


the station i use pulls my blue chemical containers, old red mobil/ white castrol oil buckets, or what ever im using out of my truck and just asks if i want on road or off road...theyre the biggest home heating oil company in the area, with a big diesel station for trucks, and a seperate station for gas...they have never said anything about containers to me...?


----------



## Wisneaky (Sep 13, 2015)

About 8 or so years ago I used to fill my own tank. The oil company wanted a minimum fill and we were really strapped for cash that winter so we filled 8 yellow 5 gallon cans full every now and than and that got us through.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 13, 2015)

I was looking at your place and where the oil fill port is and you could run a fuel line along the side of the place to fill it at the driveway or get a long portable line I guess. 
An electric pump would make it easy too. That way you would have to manhandle a larger tank, just pump it out of the tank into the line that runs to the house fill port.
And what's a milk jug? I haven't seen one of those for over twenty years.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Any chance of moving your oil tank to the back of the garage?


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 19, 2015)

NSMaple1 said:


> Any chance of moving your oil tank to the back of the garage?



No, house is built on the side of a rock face. 

I did love how the oil company called me again and asked to come back. I told then sure if they can lock in $1.80 for the full year. Short conversation. Their big thing was that they offer a service contract. No thanks. The one time I ever used it, it was more of a hassle. 

I think that the reasons stated are the ones I want to do this. The 5 Gallon yellow can thing is not that bad of an option, but it is time consuming. Say that I get 5 that is 3 trips for 75 gallons. I also do not like the 150 gallon minimum that a lot of places charge for oil around here. My wood stove does most of the lifting, but a lot of the time, the heat will kick on in super cold weather. And it looks like El Nino might play a role for us this year. 

I like the Idea of a hose from the transfer tank. 400 lbs is exactly why I was worried. Not that the truck can not haul it, but moving that around is tough. I think Ill keep my eye out on CL.

What are you guys searching for? Diesel? 

Thanks


----------



## Wisneaky (Sep 19, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> No, house is built on the side of a rock face.
> 
> I did love how the oil company called me again and asked to come back. I told then sure if they can lock in $1.80 for the full year. Short conversation. Their big thing was that they offer a service contract. No thanks. The one time I ever used it, it was more of a hassle.
> 
> ...


Is there any other oil companies you could go with?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Sep 20, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Is there any other oil companies you could go with?


too easy


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 26, 2015)

Totally could go with another oil company. My thing is that I wanted to see if it was cheaper to do this on my own.


----------



## greenskeeper (Sep 26, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> Totally could go with another oil company. My thing is that I wanted to see if it was cheaper to do this on my own.



Do you know how efficient your furnace is? How much fuel oil would you consume per day if it ran all the time? I would think that a couple of 5 gallon jugs would be enough to hold you over (a week minimum?) so that you don't have to be running to the station every day.

I'd probably get 5 jugs and whenever I was near the station fill them up and dump them in the tank. No reason to try to fill the whole tank at one shot unless your furnace guzzles fuel oil.


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 26, 2015)

Last time it was cleaned it was at 80% efficient. Yeah I'm sure I can do a few 5 gallon jugs easy enough.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 2, 2015)

FYI, I just bought 500 gals of fuel oil at 1.98/gal. Get it while its cheap! I still have more room for 325 gallons but wont buy more unless it drops another $0.25


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 2, 2015)

stihlfanboy said:


> And my company compensates me with all the fuel I want for using my truck at work so price never bothered me.


So you are saying you have free heat as a bennie?  
So how's their insurance plan? 

Back on topic, metal 20-30 gallon drum with a hand crank pump. Easy to wheel around on a two wheel dolly, but big enough to not be too much PITA like 5 trips with 5 gallon cans...IMHO of course


----------



## stihly dan (Oct 2, 2015)

My 86% efficient boiler used 5 gal of diesel in 7 days for hot water only, in the summer. I do not own an oil anything anymore.


----------

